# Gov't wants your 401K & IRA



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Look out Cyprus, here we come. We've discussed it before.
What can / are you doing (in broad terms) to protect your retirement?

Local financial adviser and sometimes talkshow host Tony Dale discusses gov't take over of 401K's and what the FED has done to us lately. Plus underfunded pensions. 
5 Sep, 2016
Bob McLain Show 9-5 hr 2

2010 Plan to Hijack Your 401(k)s and IRAs
https://independentlivingnews.com/pdf/Obama_Administration_401Ks.pdf

2012 Mark Levin Replays Interview with Teresa Ghilarducci
He twists her like a pretzle
.





2013 PBS : Teresa Ghilarducci - Why the 401k is a Failed Experiment
Teresa Ghilarducci: Why the 401(k) is a "Failed Experiment" | The Retirement Gamble | FRONTLINE | PBS

2013 The FEDS want your retirement accounts
Articles: The Feds Want Your Retirement Accounts

2014 Rush Limbaugh
.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You play with fire, you likely will get burned. Diversify, and protect your interests.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Combine that with low interest rates, an all time high market set to crash and a cycle that justo illy says it's time for a recession spells trouble.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

As the population continues to get more and more brainwashed and less and less "American" via government education and social changes...and more Constitutionally minded Patriots die off...yes, the Federal Government will eventually find a way through an evil Congress to "heavily tax" 401 (k)'s, IRA's etc over to them. 

We are 2 generations away from this and other atrocities...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

When it became apparent about 20 years ago that 401k accounts were low hanging fruit, I stopped contributing to them. My wife still contributes to her 403b, but we keep everything short-term and have our noses in the .gov wind.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

When POS Pelosi was House speaker, she said--"those IRA's out there, that is our money, we will just go take it."

Don't think she is the only one who thinks that--


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

They can't get it if you don't have it " 401 , IRA" , buy a safe and put it away your self .


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

IDK. I recall when GW was re elected in the surprise over Kerry. Within a few days people were talking about his political capital to make change and do what he wanted. As I recall he thrust a discussion about privatizing social security and letting people be in control of their money in the system; and it was resoundingly squashed. Even lesbians, gays and transgenders get all bugged about the government f'ing with their money.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Doesn't surprise me,the government wants to control everything!


----------

